# New 250Rs



## Happy Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

I posted this over on the new member forum, but thought I'd share here also.

The DW and I _thought_ we went through our new 250RS thoroughly during the PDI. We found only one minor issue: the plastic laminate under the rear slide was not glued well and was begining to peel. The dealership offered to repair, but I declined as I'd rather staple it back than glue it (simple fix with pneumatic stapler). 
When we set it up at home the day after the PDI we found a few other issues. I decided to fix these myself for two reasons. 1) we were going camping starting in a week and figured the dealership wouldn't get to it in time. 2) I'm a firm believer in the old addage: "if you want something done right, then do it yourself" 
The problems: the 95 degree outside temp revealed that the AC was not performing well. After searching here I followed the recommendation to inspect the air ducts. Sure enough they were not blocked at the distal ends (letting air blow out into the roof joists) and were partially blocked with duct wrap at the roof pass-through cut-out. After remedying those two problems it began working well. I also discovered that the refer doors were not exactly plumb, causing the freezer door to keep from latching properly. Fixing this turned into a bit of a pain as I had to completely remove the 'fridge and install new backing for the 'fridge's upper mounting tabs to fasten to. The factory justed used thin oak strips, didn't predrill them, and they were split from the gi-normous screws that were run into them. Anyway, I think / hope all else is well. We'll find out come Saturday. I'll have it at Pine Mountain RV resort in Pigeon Forge for two nights on full hookup, then boondock at Elkmont in the Smokies for three nights. Should be a good test.

This week I've also







:

* made, and stained-to-match, a bunk ladder 
* added a pleated shower door and turned the shower curtain into a privacy curtain between the bunks and galley
* hung cordless vac, pictures, napkin / coffee filter / paper towel / paper plate dispensers
* changed factory thermostat over to a programmable digital unit
* added wall mounted lcd tv to the bunk side
* Scotchgarded the interior fabrics / carpet

Now I'm ready to go camping as I'm _worn out _







.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! you have been busy with some great mods. Sound like you have an awesome trip ahead.

You are very wise; "if you want something done right, then do it yourself". We have taken our TT in for service and have found that some of the fixed items are now on our to do list. I told my DH last week that anything minor we should do ourselves.

Happy Camping!!


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

You have been busy! I'm interested in the bunk ladder, how did you attach it and could you post a pic of it? thanks.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

TimbaJack said:


> You have been busy! I'm interested in the bunk ladder, how did you attach it and could you post a pic of it? thanks.


I'm attaching it using 3" brass angle brackets. I just cut down one side of the bracket and then bent it to fashion a hook. A coat of polyurethane is drying on the ladder as I type this. I'll post pics in the next day or two.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy Camper said:


> You have been busy! I'm interested in the bunk ladder, how did you attach it and could you post a pic of it? thanks.


I'm attaching it using 3" brass angle brackets. I just cut down one side of the bracket and then bent it to fashion a hook. A coat of polyurethane is drying on the ladder as I type this. I'll post pics in the next day or two.
[/quote]

I've been thinking of building a ladder also. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Camper said:


> You have been busy! I'm interested in the bunk ladder, how did you attach it and could you post a pic of it? thanks.


I'm attaching it using 3" brass angle brackets. I just cut down one side of the bracket and then bent it to fashion a hook. A coat of polyurethane is drying on the ladder as I type this. I'll post pics in the next day or two.
[/quote]

Thanks! I dont know why Keystone doesnt include a ladder.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Photos attached as promised. I built this from 1 x 4 poplar, purchased at Home Depot for 98 cents a foot. The angle I used is 6 degrees. The "hooks" are 3" brass colored angle brackets that I cut down on one end and then bent. To protect the contact surfaces, I placed felt strips on the bottom of the ladder and lined the hooks with the "fuzzy" side of self adhesive velcro. The stain matching is the (lucky?) result of a three step process: one coat of red hued stain, one coat of brown hued, and a top coat of brown tinted polyurethane. As you see in some of the close ups, I still need to apply a second coat of poly. You can also see that I have one side of the ladder rising above the bed. This was to calm Mom's fears about our son rolling out of bed. I didn't see the point to having both sides high as the bathroom wall already protects.
I may as well address the choice of poplar for all the Bob Villas out there: I chose it because of its tight grain, that better matched the simulated wood used around the bunks, and because of its light weight. I improved its load capabilty by keeping the rung length short and by applying wood glue and then screwing them with 2 1/2" long wood screws.
Hopes this helps.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great!

I also tend to do things myself rather than let the dealer touch it. Heck on the PDI of our latest trailer, the one drawer was nearly falling off the track. I didn't say a thing because I didn't want some hack messing up my trailer. I got home and tighened everything up _without_ stripping out the screws...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The ladder looks great. If I had young kids, I'd do the same.

I also agree with the thinking that if you want it done right, do it your self. That was part of my comfort in buying from the States, knowing that it would be difficult getting warranty service. Unless it's something major, I'll just fix it my self.

My fridge latches also didn't catch properly, due to an out of square fridge installation. On delivery, I had them carve the little plastic ridge that was holding the latch from engaging. It catches fine now. I have looked at trying to square up the fridge, but it looked like a major undertaking. After reading your post, I see it is.

Enjoy the new trailer. We're loving ours. Heading out on Wednesday for another five days.

Doug


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been in heavy industrial construction and contracting all my career (33yrs) and I have always done my own repair/install/maintenance. Why trust anyone else to do it right? No one takes better care of your stuff than "you". By the looks of that ladder, you really put a lot of thought and love into that project! Great Job!


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Great ladder. Thanks for sharing the photos. Just added to my "to do" list.


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your well-engineered bunk ladder, definitely going to do this for my 4 yr old's safety and our peace of mind. Great job, hope mine turns out that nice!


----------

